# just saying hi



## charliest3 (Jun 17, 2009)

hello all,

myself and my partner have started treatment at LWC over last few weeks and are very excited. i am donating to my partner and am about half way through the puregon course so fingers crossed its working!

its so lovely to hear all of your stories - makes it a bit less scary!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site   It is such great support
I think it is wonderful that DP is using your eggs. We have having real problems trying to concieve with DP and if we ever reach the end of the line with her, then I would be very excited to carry her baby and it is something we have discussed. Fingers crossed for you treatment


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there, I think that you are the fourth couple on here at the moment pursuing this path - how exciting!  
Are you waiting for your first follie scan at the moment? Hope it all goes smoothly for you and DP.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Charliest3


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi there,

Loads of luck with it all       

Em x


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

hello charliest and welcome, all the best with tx  x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to FF Charliest, wishing you and DP lots of luck on your TTC journey. 

Love S x


----------



## jemima_mum (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Charliest

Glad you found us on here - look forward to hearing what's happening! Hope it all goes smoothly for you!

Mima


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Good luck to you both & welcome!
x


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome Charliest and good luck in your treatment. Let us know how things progress...Jo x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome Charliest and good luck with your TX 

Stephx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi charliest - hooray for starting treatment!  good luck!  looking forward to hearing how things go for you!

ax


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Charliest,

Good luck to you and your partner. We are 4 days into our 2ww with me carrying DP's egg! Also had treatment at LWC and on the whole, we've been happy with them. 

Looking forward to hearing about your journey. 

Sally. xx


----------



## charliest3 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow I didnt expect so many replies. thanks all.

first scan today for both - all going well, lots of little black dots on screen! also my partner is pretty much ready to receive.

back on monday to see how its all growing.

cst3x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya Charliest3,

welcome to FF lots of    &   for this tx!

Em x


----------

